# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  День Города Львов 2023

## Vikigfk

Желаете находиться в курсе всех горячих новостей Мира? Хотите узнать самые интересные публикации из первых первоисточника? 
 
Тогда предлагаем подписаться на газету Rusjizn. У нас вы найдете самые важные темы экономики и политики государств, узнаете о горячих военных конфликтах на земном шаре, окунетесь в Мир дикой природы. 
И это все на одном сайте. 
Также мы даем еженедельные подборки самых горячих публикаций и Вам не придется читать каждую статью чтоб не пропустить самое интересное. 
Данные статьи можно получать на "ящик" и не тратить время на изучение всех материалов. 
Подписывайтесь и мы будем рады Вас видеть. 
РґРµРЅСЊ hr-РјРµРЅРµРґР¶РµСЂР° 2023
РґРµРЅСЊ Р»РµРїСЂРµРєРѕРЅР°
РґРµРЅСЊ С€С‚Р°РЅС–РІ
РґРµРЅСЊ С€Р°С€Р»РёРєСѓ РєРѕР»Рё
РґРµРЅСЊ С–РЅРєР°СЃР°С‚РѕСЂР°
С–РґРµС— РїРѕРґР°СЂСѓРЅРєС–РІ РЅР° РґРµРЅСЊ СЂС–РµР»С‚РѕСЂР°
СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РґРµР» РЅР° Р»РµС‚Рѕ
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂРѕР¶РґРµРЅРёСЏ Р°РјРµСЂРёРєР°РЅСЃРєРѕРіР  ѕ РґРѕР»Р»Р°СЂР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РѕРїС‚РёРјС–СЃС‚Р°
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєР° СЃ РґРЅРµРј Р±СѓС…РіР°Р»С‚РµСЂР° Рё Р°СѓРґРёС‚РѕСЂР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РіР°РјР°РєР°
С–РґРµС— РЅР° Р¶РЅРёРІР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РїРѕРІР°СЂР° РІ СѓРєСЂР°РёРЅРµ
РІСЃРµСѓРєСЂР°С—РЅСЃСЊРє  ёР№ РґРµРЅСЊ С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»Сѓ
РґРµРЅСЊ РїРѕСЂС‚РЅРѕРіРѕ
Р· РґРЅРµРј ??РґР°Р»РµРєРѕР±С–Р№РЅРёР  єР° 2023
РїРѕР·РґСЂР°РІР»РµРЅРёСЏ СЃ РґРЅРµРј РґР°Р»СЊРЅРѕР±РѕР№С‰РёРє  Р°
РїРѕР·РґСЂР°РІР»РµРЅРёСЏ СЃ РґРЅРµРј РґР°Р»СЊРЅРѕР±РѕР№С‰РёРє  Р° СѓРєСЂР°РёРЅР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РґС–Р»СЊРЅРёС‡РЅРѕРіРѕ СѓРєСЂР°С—РЅР°
Р°Р»РёРїРёСЏ РїСЂРѕСЂРѕС†С‚РІР°
5 РјР°СЏ РґРµРЅСЊ РїСЂРёРЅС†РµСЃСЃС‹
РґРµРЅСЊ РґРѕР±СЂРѕС‚С‹ 2023 СѓРєСЂР°РёРЅР°
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєРё РєРѕ РґРЅСЋ РґРѕСЂРѕР¶РЅРёРєР°
РґРµРЅСЊ Р°СѓРґРёС‚РѕСЂР°
СЃРѕР±РѕСЂ РїСЂРµРїРѕРґРѕР±РЅРёС… РѕС‚С†С–РІ РєРёС”РІРѕ-РїРµС‡РµСЂСЃСЊРєРёС…
С…С‚Рѕ РІРёРЅР°Р№С€РѕРІ РїР°РјРїРµСЂСЃРё
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ РіСЂРёР±РѕРІ
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂРѕР¶РґРµРЅРёСЏ СЂР°СЃС‚РІРѕСЂРёРјРѕРіРѕ РєРѕС„Рµ
РґРµРЅСЊ РїР°СЃС–С‡РЅРёРєР° СѓРєСЂР°С—РЅР°
Сѓ СЏРєРѕРјСѓ РєРѕР»СЊРѕСЂС– Р·СѓСЃС‚СЂС–С‡Р°С‚Рё 2023
РґРµРЅСЊ С€Р°СѓСЂРјРё
Р»РёСЃС‚С–РІРєР° РґР»СЏ РґР°Р»РµРєРѕР±С–Р№РЅРёРє  Р°
РґРµРЅСЊ РјС–СЃС‚Р° СЃСѓРјРё
РґРµРЅСЊ РёР·РІРёРЅРµРЅРёР№
СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє СЃРїСЂР°РІ РЅР° РєРѕР¶РµРЅ РґРµРЅСЊ Р»С–С‚Р°
РґРµРЅСЊ С…СѓРґРѕР¶РЅРёРєР° РІ СѓРєСЂР°РёРЅРµ
РєРѕРЅРєСѓСЂСЃ РґРІС–Р№РЅРёРєС–РІ С‡Р°СЂР»С– С‡Р°РїР»С–РЅР°
С†С–РєР°РІС– С„Р°РєС‚Рё РїСЂРѕ Р±Р°РЅР°РЅ
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ С†РІРµС‚РєР°
РєР°Р»РµРЅРґР°СЂ РєР°РґСЂРѕРІРёРєР° 2023
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ С„Р°СЂРјР°С†РµРІС‚Р°
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ С€Р°СѓСЂРјРё
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ РєРѕСЃРїР»РµСЏ
РіРѕСЂРѕСЃРєРѕРї РЅР° СЃРµСЂРїРµРЅСЊ 2023 Р±Р»РёР·РЅСЋРєРё
РїРѕР·РґСЂР°РІР»РµРЅРёСЏ СЃ РґРЅС‘Рј РґР°Р»СЊРЅРѕР±РѕР№С‰РёРє  Р°
С‚Р°РЅРѕРє РјР°Р»РµРЅСЊРєРёС… РєР°С‡РµРЅСЏС‚
РґРµРЅСЊ РІРµР»РѕСЃРёРїРµРґРёСЃС‚  °
РєР°РєРѕРіРѕ С‡РёСЃР»Р° РґРµРЅСЊ СЃСѓСЂРєР°
РґРµРЅСЊ Р±РµР· Р±СЋСЃС‚РіР°Р»СЊС‚РµСЂР°
СЃРІСЏС‚РѕР№ РІР°СЃРёР»РёР№ СЃ РїСЂР°Р·РґРЅРёРєРѕРј РІР°СЃРёР»РёСЏ

----------

